# BMQ/SQ Reserve process



## oligarch (1 Apr 2008)

Greetings,

I've been considering joining the reserve for several years now, but for some reason never actually got myself to do so. Finally, I want to join and do my basic (at least) this summer. I'm an undergraduate commerce student at a competitive university and my workload is quite significant. I also MUST take a university math course this summer, which will be over about the end of JUNE. With this in mind, I have several questions.

If I start the recruiting process circa April 19th, what are the chances that I will be able to do my basic this summer? I really want to do it while going away for summer because I think it would provide a better overall experience. I believe I will get a lot more out of the process while being there for several weeks non-stop, rather than training on weekends during school. However, I am having trouble finding out the exact process for obtaining the BMQ for the RESERVE. Is it even possible to do the BMQ and SQ while going away for the summer for a reservist? Will I have to do it on weekends? 

Now a question to other university students. Do you find that being in the reserves in any way interferes with your studies? I am a bit worried that once I join my grades may suffer, and it is hard enough to maintain a competitive GPA in the program that I am in. This is actually part of the reason why I want to get basic over with in the summer.

My apologies if these answers were already answered elsewhere, I tried doing a search, but the formus are so huge that its hard to find an appropriate answer. Accordingly, I thought it would be better to just ask. 

One last point I want to ask. If training is possible over the summer (full time), is it possible to find out the times when one would go about doing so?

Thank you for anyone who helps me out,

Regards,
Denis


----------



## soccer08 (1 Apr 2008)

Hey Oligarch,

   I'm in my 2nd year of undergrad at UofT myself, and I have just recently applied for the reserves as an infantry NCM.

I finished the last of my application process, the interview and medical, last Wedneday and now I'm just waiting to hear if I have been merit listed or not  (my medical went great, so hopefully that won't be a problem).

Anyways, I'm not sure which CFRC you are applying through, but the interviewer here at the Toronto one said that pretty much all of the spots on the BMQ for this summer have been filled and that my chances of getting on course this summer are pretty slim.  Thus, I will probably be doing my BMQ every other weekend starting in the fall (as long as everything goes fine and my application is a success).

I'm not an expert, but from what I can gather through the research and reading I have done, summer BMQ starts at the end of June and then SQ is right after.  So, if you are lucky enough to get on course this summer, then hopefully your math course finishes in time.


----------



## Moltar (1 Apr 2008)

The best place to get something akin to accurate answers would be to speak to the unit you intend to join.  They should be able to tell you what the summer schedules look like, and if they could find a spot for you.

The best _time_ to start the recruiting process is right now.  If memory serves, it was about mid-April when I walked into the recruiting office a few years back.  I had my swearing in on 7th June, and was on a bus to my BMQ/SQ by the end of that month.  That timeline worked out just right for me, but many others encounter delays of all types during recruiting, and there's really no telling how much shorter or longer it could take.  

On a personal note, I would certainly recommend the immersive nature of a summer course over a weekend type.

And to your last point about balancing school and military:  I joined at exactly the same time as I decided to go back to college into a post-grad program.  Did my BMQ/SQ, went to CAC (the large scale reserve excercise generally held towards the end of summer), and started school a week later. Yes, it is hard.  You will probably not sleep much, and may not have time for much of a life outside of school and the army, but the training you recieve, if you take it to heart, will instill in you the discipline to deal with it.  Immediately after school, I began working at a full-time career, and after 4 years, I am still in the army and managing to find time for both, plus a personal life.  If it's important enough to you, you'll find a way to strike the right balance.

best of luck.


----------



## Ontario_guy (1 Apr 2008)

I recently applied to the reserves hoping to do bmq/sq this summer.  They told me that in the summer you will do both bmq (basic) and sq (soldier qualification)and then dp1 (trade specific training) the following summer.  

However, this particular regiment only takes on about 40 recruits per year (30 for co-op, 10 for the fall weekend bmq, and only 2 for the summer).  I don't know if all regiments take on recruits this way but my advice to you would be apply now before you're too late.


----------



## AgentSmith (1 Apr 2008)

At the unit I'm applying at the recruiter told me that if I handed in my application by April 18 I'd have a good shot at getting on the summer BMQ/SQ course. I asked how many spots he had available and he said he was trying to get as many people as possible. Though when I talked to someone else they said there were 12 spots left for summer BMQ/SQ. So I'm going down next week to hand in my application.


----------



## oligarch (1 Apr 2008)

Thanks a lot for your responses everyone,

This is great! I just found out that the exam period for my summer course will be June18- June 20 inclusive, which is also a good thing. Hopefully it fits in with the training schedule. I'm racing down to the local armoury ASAP for an application form and to speak to someone directly about the dates. Hopefully I can still secure a spot. I believe my unit is the Queen's York Rangers. If anyone here is from there I'll be glad to hear from you about your experience. I usually run in the summer and play pick-up soccer, but I am somewhat concerned about the step test. 2.4 km in 10 mins seems like a bit of a challenge...  anyway that's for me to worry about. How far into the recruiting process is the physical test? Hopefully I'll see some of you this summer at BMQ!!

Regards,
Denis


----------



## apple (2 Apr 2008)

where do you live, because i know that LFCA (Ontario) is focusing on Leadership this summer, Meaford the main training centre is not running any BMQ's


----------



## oligarch (2 Apr 2008)

I live near Newmarket, Onatrio. It is about 50 minutes by the bus from Toronto.


----------



## apple (2 Apr 2008)

you may not be able to do BMQ till October because of the focus on leadership this summer


----------



## AgentSmith (2 Apr 2008)

> but I am somewhat concerned about the step test. 2.4 km in 10 mins seems like a bit of a challenge...



I was told they didn't require the 2.4km run anymore. The recruiter told me you now just have to get to level 6 on the 20m beep test.


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 Apr 2008)

the 2.4 km is not used no more its the 20 m shuttle run test were you have to run to attain a certain level depending of your age.


----------



## oligarch (3 Apr 2008)

apple said:
			
		

> you may not be able to do BMQ till October because of the focus on leadership this summer



Oh this is such a bummer. Well I'll still ask my local recruiter and see what he says. I guess its the only way to know for sure.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Apr 2008)

apple said:
			
		

> you may not be able to do BMQ till October because of the focus on leadership this summer



 :

Right.....


The focus is on Individual Training this year so a BMQ/SQ course qualifies, all collective training (i.e. ARCON/CAC/etc) is cancelled.


----------



## hammond (3 Apr 2008)

No ARCON awww was looking forward to participating after training. Always next year  ;D


----------



## oligarch (18 Apr 2008)

Hey all

Just wondering if anyone here knows about Mieford and BMQ for Reserve Recce. I am currently completing my application package and getting all the documents together. I'm applying to be armoured recce in reserves and something in my package is a bit confusing. I'll be sure to ask my recruiter, but I'll see him only after I get all the docs together but I want an idea of what's up now. It goes something like this (shortened):

-start-

The following are trades that the rangers are currently hiring for:
- list of trades I'm not particularly interested in *at this time*

There are two methods of taking the BMQ course that potential Rangers can take. These are Coop course and the weekend course.
- Weekend course (starts in JANUARY... I don't want to wait until JAN!!!)
- The Coop course (I am not a highschool student, I'm a university student so I guess this does not apply to me)

(next page out of nowhere with no explanation)
- The Summer Course: "The summer course is for BMQ, SQ, and MOC Armoured Recce.... (talks about getting paid, etc, even though I'd do it for free if they just let me do it in the summer) ....the training is held at area training centre meaford..... (talks about days off, etc)

THE ARMY RESERVE TRAINING
"No matter what option you take, Coop or weekend training, you will find the training to be ....."

--end----

So can someone clarify this for me? If I am sworn in, say four months from now, then what will I be doing until JANUARY? NOTHING? I am having difficulty understanding the difference between Rangers and what I think is the Primary Reserve armoured recce I want to be. I was under the impression that Rangers were a completely different part of the army until I saw this. Does this mean I'd have to wait until Jan to start or will I be taking the summer course if I am planning to be a reservist recce (summer would be better since training is probably the hardest part and the most shocking, and it would serve my grades well to do it while not attending university)

Anyway, of course, I'll clear all this up later, but I'd be intersted in the opinion of anyone on here. Plus I'll be more prepared when I hand in all the required forms, etc.

Thanks a million!

PS. What are the current rules regard security clearance. I am a citizen, have been living in Canada for the past 9 years and 7 months, and before then have lived in a country "of security concern", but I was of the age of 11 when I left and have no ties with the country anymore. All my immediate relatives are here, even my grandparents. I also went for a week to the Dominican Rep. on vacation a year back as a tourist. Will I be subjected to a long security clearance? The info I have read conflicts (some info says 5 years in Canada is enough and some say 10... so which is it?) Besides, if I was a child when I lived there there is no way for me to have any criminal record, so why even bother to check?

Thanks a million, my apologies for misplacing the "PS". I will move it to a new topic upon request.


----------



## Shamrock (18 Apr 2008)

oligarch said:
			
		

> I am having difficulty understanding the difference between Rangers and what I think is the Primary Reserve armoured recce I want to be. I was under the impression that Rangers were a completely different part of the army until I saw this.



Do you mean Queen's York Rangers?  They are an armour reserve unit.


----------



## Fencer_1983 (18 Apr 2008)

I applied about March '07 and I'm only just about to get sworn in.  But that is going Officer not NCM, so maybe based on that it'll be faster for you and you'll get in for the summer course.  From what I understand if you do the summer course, it's one night a week (thursday around here at least), and one weekend a month or so.  I doubt that'd disrupt your studies very much.  If it does, you either need to learn better time management, or learn how to study better.  I find as your progress in university you begin to be able to predict what you need to study and what you don't, and thus you can study less and achieve the same grades.  If I were you I wouldn't worry.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Apr 2008)

Specifically for the CommRes (I guess part of the army now?), the BMQ/SQ starts either the last week of April, or the last week of June. 2 serials are run to ease our presence on CFB Shilo. When I enrolled in 2002, my process began around the middle of April and I was sworn in on 14 June 02. It was pretty quick, but I was on the ragged edge for not having a BMQ slot. It may be easier to get a slot now, so you might as well go for it.

As for schooling, I had no issue completing a college diploma (2 yr) while serving, and a lot of my friends finished degrees at Queens (One was a double major in Physics and something else). Your unit should be fairly accommodating if you give them enough notice that you have assignments to work on and can't make training.


----------



## oligarch (22 Apr 2008)

yeah, this is why I find myself amidst confusion. Why is it talking about Rangers in the application package?


----------



## infamous_p (22 Apr 2008)

oligarch said:
			
		

> So can someone clarify this for me? If I am sworn in, say four months from now, then what will I be doing until JANUARY? NOTHING? I am having difficulty understanding the difference between Rangers and what I think is the Primary Reserve armoured recce I want to be. I was under the impression that Rangers were a completely different part of the army until I saw this. Does this mean I'd have to wait until Jan to start or will I be taking the summer course if I am planning to be a reservist recce (summer would be better since training is probably the hardest part and the most shocking, and it would serve my grades well to do it while not attending university)



I believe you are confusing the <b>Canadian Rangers</b> with the <b>Queen's York Rangers</b>. The Canadian Rangers are completely different from the Queen's York Rangers. Yes, the <b>Canadian Rangers</b> ARE a completely different part of the Canadian Forces, you are correct in your thinking on that - they are basically a sub-component of the CF (the CF has the Army, Navy, and Air Force of course, with the Canadian Rangers being another small "element", although more so of a <b>sub</b>-component. The Canadian Rangers are basically a reserve element that exists for the purpose of providing a military presence in the north of Canada (in the more isolated northern areas, including the Arctic), for the purpose of surveillance and patrolling (see "Canadian Rangers" on Wikipedia, it should help you understand their purpose and who they are, etc.).

On the other hand, you have the <b>Queen's York Rangers</b>, which (in this case, concerning you specifically) is a reserve armored reconnaissance (recce) unit of the Canadian Forces. There are two reserve recce units in Toronto - the Governor General's Horse Guards, and of course its loyal brethren the Queen's York Rangers. In your particular case, the Queen's York Rangers is the "Rangers" that is being referred to by the recruiting centre, and by your application package in your specific case - being one of two reserve reconnaissance units in Toronto. Don't confuse the Queen's York Rangers with the Canadian Rangers.

Anyway, regarding BMQ - you really have two options: a summer BMQ, or a fall/winter BMQ. Summer BMQ (for the majority of reservists in Ontario) will be conducted (primarily) at LFCA TC (Land Force Central Area Training Centre) , Meaford. Summer BMQs for Central Area reservists (and likewise for Atlantic and Western areas, for that matter) are run in masses during the summer, and will be composed of many, many reservists from all across Ontario - from different units, different cities, etc. The BMQ course YOU are on will be composed of all of these "different-backgrounded" people. If you are looking for a somewhat more in-depth "military experience" - this, in my opinion, is the BMQ to take. You will be away for the majority of July and August, getting into the "military mindset" with your BMQ course and your fellow course-mates, being immersed within a culture of people from all over Ontario from differing units (it's always fun to run into your long-ago course-mates far into the future) doing the "military thing" 24/7 for usually two months or so. Course-wise, as a reservist, the best experience always comes from doing it full time and really getting into the thick of things (in my opinion, of course).

Your second option is/will be the fall/winter BMQ course. As you get into the fall/winter period parading with your unit, your unit (in your case, the Queen's York Rangers) will inform you of a number of <u>tentative</u> dates of BMQ courses that will start in, for example, October, January, November, etc. Often there are a few BMQ courses run throughout the fall and winter to accommodate new troops coming into the system - and the dates are different every year. There is never a universal "date" on which BMQs (whether they be winter or summer) begin. Although winter BMQ courses are good in the sense that they (as much as possible) accommodate the busy schedules of students and people with full time jobs, I do not particularly believe that the greatest military experience is to be had from fall/winter BMQ courses. Yes, they can be accommodating in that you have the ability to balance the course with work or school, however showing up on a Friday night only to leave early Sunday evening does nothing but cause cramped course schedules, a rushing-through of lessons and tests, more of a concern with simply getting things done rather than getting things done <b>thoroughly</b> and ensuring the soldier understands what he/she has learned, etc. Not to mention, showing up on a Friday night only to leave early Sunday evening does not, in my opinion, do a very good job of getting a new, probably very keen soldier who wants the military experience into the "military mindset" the same way the summer course, for example, would. Having two weeks off between every two and a half days of "army time" is really... not training (again, my opinion). Of course, such a course must exist to accommodate those who hold full time jobs throughout the summer (those who are not students) and who therefore really have no other option - however, if you HAVE the option of which course to date, I would always, always suggest full-time courses.

If you want more of a thorough and in-depth military experience and have a much more fulfilling experience (in every aspect - camaraderie, lessons learned, fitness, soldier skills, etc.) - I would advise you to lean toward the summer BMQ. However, if you would rather "just get it done" during the school year simply for the sake of getting it done, well, then head for the winter BMQ. You sound like you have the option of which course to take... so you know my opinion.

I hope this clears up some of the queries you had in your original post. I tried to explain as best as I could - if you have any questions or need clarification on anything, just let me know.


----------



## blacktriangle (22 Apr 2008)

oligarch said:
			
		

> Hey all
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here knows about Mieford and BMQ for Reserve Recce. I am currently completing my application package and getting all the documents together. I'm applying to be armoured recce in reserves and something in my package is a bit confusing. I'll be sure to ask my recruiter, but I'll see him only after I get all the docs together but I want an idea of what's up now. It goes something like this (shortened):
> 
> ...



Do summer training, that is my advice. What general area do you live in, Toronto or more York Regionish? If you need help with the application in depth, shoot me a message and I will see what I can do to assist, and to convince you to join the Governor General's Horse Guards...


----------



## infamous_p (23 Apr 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Do summer training, that is my advice. What general area do you live in, Toronto or more York Regionish? If you need help with the application in depth, shoot me a message and I will see what I can do to assist, and to convince you to join the Governor General's Horse Guards...



I will convince you of the same


----------



## oligarch (23 Apr 2008)

Thanks guys, that is exactly what I am hoping to do. I'd much prefer summer training because being immersed in the experience 24/7 is exactly how I envision training to be myself. I heard rumours that summer training was no longer offered for the Queens York Rangers, but I hope that is all they are - rumours. And doing it on alternate weekends appears to be something much more difficult and - what is more important - less rewarding. Upon seeing an alternate weekend course starting in January, as explained in my application package, I came to be a bit concerned that January would be the earliest I could start, which was a shock. The package also said "you have two options" and then proceeded to list the co-op and weekend course, and then on the next page it had a summer course. Then it proceeds to say, "no matter if you choose co-op or weekend...". So logically my mind went haywire because I clearly counted three options: co-op, weekend, and summer. 

Anyway thanks to all, I'll post if anything comes up.

PS.
For the application, what average does one need in highschool? I heard it was around 70, but it is unclear what is meant by "average". Sessional for the last year of HS or cumulative? I have an average of 91 or 92 or something for my best six grade 12 courses, but the cumulative average for all my years of high-school is a lot lower, since I was much more of a trouble maker in grade 9, 10, and 11. Will my significantly poorer performance in the younger years hamper my chances?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Apr 2008)

In accordance with QR&O 2.034, the Reserve Force is composed of the following four sub-components:
• Primary Reserve;
• Supplementary Reserve;
• Cadet Instructors Cadre; and
• Canadian Rangers.

The Canadian Rangers are part-time Reservists who provide a military presence in remote, isolated, and coastal communities across Canada. Although the Canadian Rangers do not operate exclusively in the North, their patrols do provide over 90% of the CF presence in Northern Area.  There are currently 3500 Canadian Rangers in 144 communities across Canada and 7 Patrol Groups. This number is expected to increase to 4800 by March 2008.

Ref:  DCE 001 L8 and L9


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Apr 2008)

He's going to the QYR, and all the questions he's asking are answered in the Recruiting Forum. 

All he has to do is Search, just like everyone else has to.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## oligarch (24 Apr 2008)

Yeah I'm going down to CFRC personally to hand in my paperwork tommorow to move things along faster, I was told its possible to get a slot for the next BMQ in July by a guy who handles recruiting at the unit. Is there a way of finding out exact start/end dates because I need to ensure that my summer university course agrees with my army plans. I don't want to be running around trying to get things done as soon as possible only to find out that I have an exam on the day I'm supposed to be at Meaford. If that's the case, I might as well take it easy and not worry as much. Any help? Also, has the army shown itself to be accomidating for such thing as simply writing an exam on ONE day? I'm curious if I have a chance not to delay BMQ should - god forbid - such a problem arise. I know for sure that I will be done by June 20th FOR SURE, it may be also up to four to six days before then.


----------



## Neogalv (26 Apr 2008)

The fastest way to get in is go straight to the unit. I personally found i got better (and faster) results then dealing with CFRC. The Trg and Ops NCO can answer your questions in regards to whether or not a course is full.


----------



## oligarch (2 May 2008)

Alright guys, thank you all for your help. I've done the CFAT and passed, done the physical, interview, and medical (for which I'm out 60 bucks for the eye exam which I did at a walk-in down the street). For future reference, if anyone is working through the CFRC in Toronto (Sheppard and Young), there are several eye clinics within walking distance like one on finch and young where you can do the exam without an appointment and bring back the form on the same day. Its wierd that the CFRC pays for travel but not for the extra required medical stuff. Has anyone ever been reimbursed for this?

Anyway, now all that is left is just to play the waiting game (to have the eye results and medical approved) and pray for that one in a million chance of getting in for summer training, which is "almost full" as everyone everywhere keeps telling me. I'm still hanging onto that "almost". 

Thanks all!!


----------



## oligarch (3 May 2008)

I was also wondering about the following things:

1) If the only additional thing I was required to do for my medical was bring in an updated eye prescription (which states that i have perfect correction vision), and having passed the CFAT, PT, and Interview, does that mean I am pretty much in?

2) The interviewer told me I may be sworn in, be kitted, and be able to start working (helping around at the unit) BEFORE BMQ, and that chances are that I will start BMQ in the fall. This, to me, is unheard of. Does anyone know if it is true that one can start working before BMQ?

3) If a Res is doing BMQ on weekend, is he also expected to be presend on parade nights on wednesdays as well? The reason I ask is that I will have uni and I have to enroll in my fall courses soon, so knowing this info would be greatly useful when it comes to scheduling.


----------



## kabogadil (25 May 2008)

hey there...

I am actually trying to get in as a Sig Op Reserves at Comm Regiment in Toronto and will be doing my physical test June 4th.  I was told that if everything goes well, I could go for the BMQ/SQ at Shilo on June 14th.  However, I have a full time job so I opted for weekends which is to start in the fall.  I was told the same thing that I could get sworn in around end of June and get my kit and start working in the unit until the BMQ. I actually don't know how it works.  I'm pretty much done with the application and all I need is to pass my PT.

It sounds like you're pretty much in considering you have finished  everything but to be official, I think you have to get sworn in. Also, a friend who is a reservist too told me that yes, you do have to go to parade nights during your BMQ. 
What's your trade anyway and which unit?


----------

